# Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen



## snoopy3274 (20. Apr. 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir haben jetzt zum Frühjahr Besuch bekommen, eine Amsel, sie genießt unseren Bachlauf und badet sich darin, es ist immer wieder schön dies zu beobachten, aber seit gestern geht sie an unsere Pflanzen im Sumpfzonenebereich, und als ich gerade nach Hause kam, lagen 2 im Wasser, komplett rausgerupft   
und hat zu dem auch noch richtig gebuddelt und die Erde aufgewirbelt, sie war es hab sie nämlich noch wegfliegen sehen.
Was kann ich dagegen machen, ich vermute mal, da sie immer baden kommt, wird sie sich bestimmt wieder über meine Pflanzen her machen.
Hab sie rausgefischt und wieder eingepflanzt.

bis dahin


----------



## rut49 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hallo Marion,
das gleiche beobachte ich auch jedes Jahr auf´s Neue.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Amseln sich "Nistmaterial" suchen. Sie lieben es, das Nest mit "Schmodder" zusammenzukitten. Dabei bietet sich der Teich direkt an: nasse Erde, feuchtes __ Moos usw. Du wirst sehen, wenn das Nest fertig ist, dann lassen sie auch deine Pflanzen zufrieden. Ärgeren? Freu dich über alles, was kreucht und fleucht- und lass der Natur ihren Lauf.
:cu Regina


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hi,

es ist wie Regina sagt, Amseln lieben Schmodder für den  Nestbau - bei mir ist das bevorzugte Opfer das Moorbeetchen :evil Abhilfe schafft nur ein Netz für diese Zeit.


----------



## Büffel (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hallo,

Ich habe das selbe mit meinem __ Gnadenkraut,und hatte schon meinen kleinen Neffen im Verdacht,
na ja den Amseln sei`s gegönnt.

Viele Grüße Martin aus Bi


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

ohne __ moos nix los 

 

amsel beim zusammensuchen von nistmaterial


----------



## Conny (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hallo,
unsere Amseln unterscheiden auch nicht zwischen Badezimmer, Toilette, Eßzimmer und Baumarkt 
Leider vergreifen sie sich auch am Kleingetier  Wir haben kaum noch Posthörner im Teich.


----------



## laolamia (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

hi!

so ist das leben 
die natur regelt das schon, auch wenn es fuer den menschen unbequem oder "nicht schoen" ist ..


----------



## geha (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hi Marion

biete deinen Amsel eine Alternative zum Nestbau - erst Gestern in einer Gartensendung gesehen - geeignet sind Tierhaare, Wolle (aber nur kurze Stücke schneiden), Stroh  Das alles an einer windgeschützten Stelle abgelegt und du wirst sehen wie dankbar die Vögel das annehmen

Gruß Georg


----------



## Suse (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Meine Schwester hatte als Teeny die merkwürdige Angewohnheit ihre
langen ausgekämmten Haar aus dem Badezimmerfenster zu werfen.
Jahre später fanden wir diese Haare wieder, verbaut in dem Nest einer Meise.
Sah total chic aus. _*"Schöner Wohnen"...*_
Für unsere Amseln haben wir so dermaßen viel __ Moos im "Rasen", 
und anderes Gerümpel (Wohnbauhilfen) im Garten, die brauchen das Gepflanzte nicht.


----------



## Redlisch (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hallo Marion,


snoopy3274 schrieb:


> Was kann ich dagegen machen, ich vermute mal, da sie immer baden kommt, wird sie sich bestimmt wieder über meine Pflanzen her machen.
> Hab sie rausgefischt und wieder eingepflanzt.
> 
> bis dahin



gewöhn dich dran, meist machen sie das bei frisch gepflanzten. 
Als ich meinen Ufergraben vor 2 Jahren bepflanzt hatte, lag am nächsten Tag alles im Teich.

Also alles wieder von vorne. Gott sei Dank hält das Spiel nur einige Tage an ...



> Meine Schwester hatte als Teeny die merkwürdige Angewohnheit ihre
> langen ausgekämmten Haar aus dem Badezimmerfenster zu werfen.
> Jahre später fanden wir diese Haare wieder, verbaut in dem Nest einer Meise.
> Sah total chic aus. "Schöner Wohnen"...



Das kenne ich von ausgekämmten Hundehaaren 

Axel


----------



## Conny (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hallo,

das ist halt Natur 
Unsere Vögel (sind ja nicht nur Amseln) hätten genug natürliches und eigens für sie ausgelegtes Material, aber ......
es könnte ja noch besseres geben 
Ich stehe mit meinem Karnivoren-Beet in den Startlöchern, weil ich keine Luste habe ein Drahtgitter drüber zu machen. Irgendwann sind in den Nestern Eier und dann hört es auf.


----------



## snoopy3274 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Hallöchen ihr alle 

vielen lieben Dank für die rege Teilnahme     
Habe die Amsel gestern nicht mehr gesehen und habe dann eben alles neu gepflanzt, hoffendlich ist ihr Nest jetzt fertig  :beten
war ganz schön viel arbeit wieder alles auf Vorderman zu bringen.
Wenn ich sie nochmal sehe, werde ich Haare und Stroh hinlegen 
Ach ja, hatte auch schon die __ Schnecken vermißt  
aber jetzt glaube ich, weiß ich wo sie sind, na ja da die sich ja sowieso stark vermehren, 
will ich hoffen, es hat der Amsel wenigstens geschmeckt.


----------



## teichlaich (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Also Marion, bei mir kommt immer eine __ Bachstelze sich von einem Stein __ Moos "klauen" .. Finde das ganz Putzig. Auch baden viele Vögel in dem ab und zu still stehenden Bachlauf. 

Du hast halt mit deinem Teich einen Naturkreislauf. Und durch zusätzliche Pflanzen freuen sich weitere an die Nahrungskette angeschlossene Tiere. 

Thats the Way...
Gruß,
Florian


----------



## MonaNelly (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

ich hatte mich anfangs auch geärgert, "unser" amselpärchen hat von der ufermatte vom rand einiges herausgerissen. allerdings bauen sie ein nest in der thuja bei uns im garten, insofern nehme ich ihnen das nicht übel


----------



## Crossbaer (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Kenne ich! Bei mir wird regelmäßig der feuchte Randbereich umgepflügt! Was solls, die Amsel will auch ihren Spaß.

Gruß,
Dirk


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Amsel rupft meine Pflanzen*

Servus

Konnte ich auch beobachten, wie sich die Amseln aus der Vogeltränke hineingefallenes Laub heraus holen .....

Leider hatte ich, so wie Ihr wahrscheinlich keine Cam dabei .... nur Mitch ist es gelungen ein sehr schönes Foto zu schießen  ... wir sollten uns an Ihm ein Beispiel nehmen


----------

